# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Pijn bij zitten

## Maria

Ik hoop dat een van jullie enig idee wat er mis is met mij. Ik heb sinds ongeveer 2 maanden last van pijn aan de rechtervoorlant (binnenzijde bekken) die doorstraalt naar mijn zij en een klein beetje naar mijn rug als ik lang zit. Het voelt als een knellende zenuw of zoiets en het komt en verdwijnt weer. Ik moet er misschien even bij zeggen dat ik een aantal weken zwanger ben geweest en er toen ook al last van had, maar dacht toen dat het door de zwangerschap kwam. 
Ik heb dus een miskraam gehad en heb die pijn nog steeds. 
Iemand enig idee?

Bedankt,
Maria

----------

